# CFB 2017 by MN13



## MartinN13 (Apr 4, 2017)

Welcome to my first thread of competition! - Cubes For Beginners
Info.:
Events: 2x2, 2x2 OH, 2x2 with feet, 3x3, Pyraminx (*only 1 scramble on all events, so if you exceed the time limit, you will lose the match*)
Time limit:

2x2 : 8.5 seconds
2x2 OH Finals - 30 seconds
2x2 with feet - Time limit 2 minutes
3x3 Finals - 40 seconds
Pyraminx Finals - Time limit: 15 seconds

Scrambles for

2x2: F R' U' R2 U2 F U2 R' U'
2x2 OH: R F U2 F U2 F U' F U'
2x2 With Feet: R2 U2 F' U' R2 U2 F U2 R'
3x3: U' B' R2 D2 B' R2 F R2 U2 F D2 F2 L' R U' R B D' F2 R B'
Pyraminx: L' R' B R U' L' B' U l r u


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 4, 2017)

2x2: 3.21 //2x2 single is stupid
2x2OH: 9.79 //idgaf
2x2WF: (later)
3x3: 11.07 //decent
Pyra: 10.25 //lol


----------



## MartinN13 (Apr 4, 2017)

** My results won't be counted as a ranking **
2x2: 4.68
2x2 OH: 20.79
3x3 : 38.02
Pyraminx: 14.72


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 4, 2017)

2x2: 1.84
2x2 OH: 7.80
2x2 WF: 25.96
3x3: 11.29
Pyra: 5.05


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 4, 2017)

*2x2 *4.81
*2x2 OH *20.31
*3x3 *28.65 Oops that's terrible
*Pyra *13.63 Oops that's terrible


----------



## João Santos (Apr 6, 2017)

2x2: 4.74
2x2 OH: 7.49 (easy, sune+pll skip)
3x3: 20.10
Pyraminx: 5.05


----------



## MartinN13 (Apr 11, 2017)

Congratulations to the following contestants!
2x2:
1st - Rcuber123 
2nd - JustinTimeCuber
3rd - João Santos

2x2 OH:
1st - João Santos
2nd - Rcuber123
3rd - JustinTimeCuber

2x2 With Feet:
1st - Rcuber123

3x3:
1st - JustinTimeCuber
2nd - Rcuber123
3rd - João Santos

Pyraminx:
1st - João Santos
1st - Rcuber123
3rd - JustinTimeCuber

1st (on each event): 3 pts
2nd : 2 pts
3rd : 1 pt
Participating in 1 event : 1 point

Final results:
Rcuber123 - 18 points
JustinTimeCuber - 11 pts
João Santos - 12 pts
T1_M0 - 4 pts

Current results (for season 1):
Rcuber123 - 18 points
João Santos - 12 pts
JustinTimeCuber - 11 pts
T1_M0 - 4 pts


----------



## João Santos (Apr 15, 2017)

Second part?


----------

